# Chances of Landing a Job in Cape Town?



## Publius (Aug 13, 2013)

I visited Cape Town this year, and it changed my life. I've never felt such a connection to anywhere, ever. I would love to move there at some point, so I'm wondering if anyone can give me an idea of if I'd have any chance. 

I'm a 34 year old attorney in Chicago, and I've had my degree for over 6 years. I practice in commercial litigation and class action work. 

I'd be open to non-attorney jobs, obviously, and I'm not all that picky, but I'd like something other than a customer service job. 

I really have no idea if my qualifications will help me in any way, so any information is greatly appreciated. Please feel free to tell me I stand almost no chance, as well. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

Depending on your gender and ethnicity you would have a slim to no chance. 

US law is completely different, and I don't think your US qualification would be recognised for SA practise, effectively you are arriving with no qualifications, so would be fighting for a low end job.

I would be surprised if you would even get a visa to work.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Publius said:


> I visited Cape Town this year, and it changed my life. I've never felt such a connection to anywhere, ever. I would love to move there at some point, so I'm wondering if anyone can give me an idea of if I'd have any chance.
> 
> I'm a 34 year old attorney in Chicago, and I've had my degree for over 6 years. I practice in commercial litigation and class action work.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Your qualifications as a foreign attorney will not be recognised in SA. You can only practice as an attorney if you have obtained your law degree from an SA university.

However, do not let this stop you. I am a UK qualified lawyer and my qualification was therefore also not recognised. I have however not had any problems getting a job. I currently work for one of the major banks as a legal manager for real estate finance in Africa. The reason I got the job was my foreign qualification as the majority of the African countries practice common law rather than roman dutch law and as such my foreign qualification was an advantage.

Happy to provide any further information if you want.


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

Saartjie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have however not had any problems getting a job.


Do you think that is true even if Publius happens to be a white male who is also a non-citizen with no visa or other attachment to SA?

I'm surprised if that is the indeed the case.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

d123 said:


> Do you think that is true even if Publius happens to be a white male who is also a non-citizen with no visa or other attachment to SA?
> 
> I'm surprised if that is the indeed the case.


I was not referring to the visa requirement as that is a separate issue. I was merely informing him about job opportunities that may be available to him, despite being a foreign qualified lawyer.

My place of work employes white males from overseas and assists them in getting a work permit. If you have the skill and experience that they require because they have a position that fits you then they will assist. 

I am definitely not saying that this applies everywhere I am just saying that there is work and it is always worth a try at least.


----------



## Ertjies (Aug 2, 2013)

Publius said:


> I visited Cape Town this year, and it changed my life. I've never felt such a connection to anywhere, ever. I would love to move there at some point, so I'm wondering if anyone can give me an idea of if I'd have any chance.
> 
> I'm a 34 year old attorney in Chicago, and I've had my degree for over 6 years. I practice in commercial litigation and class action work.
> 
> ...


Jobs in the Mother City is quite scarce and you might end up not finding a job for a couple of months, especially taking into consideration that your degree won't be relevant in South Africa..

Why don't you consider your own business in Cape Town that might be a much more rewarding route


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

I really think there is something you can do. Register your qualifications with the Cape Bar. you can google it. Then after that you will have to write the pupilage teSt. if you pass it they will allow you to practice with them.


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

Sebetsi said:


> I really think there is something you can do. Register your qualifications with the Cape Bar. you can google it. Then after that you will have to write the pupilage teSt. if you pass it they will allow you to practice with them.


It's nowhere near as simple as that.

The OP would have to be a SA citizen or permanent resident, and would need to hold an LLB to join the Bar.

He has none of the above.

http://www.capebar.co.za/attachments/057_ADMISSION EXAMPLE.doc


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

d123 said:


> It's nowhere near as simple as that.
> 
> The OP would have to be a SA citizen or permanent resident, and would need to hold an LLB to join the Bar.
> 
> ...


This is correct. Unfortunately there is no way around this. A foreigner cannot practice as an attorney in SA. No foreign legal qualifications are recognised (apart from the neighbouring countries Namibia, Zim, Botswana).

Some of the big firms get around this by hiring foreign lawyers as legal consultants and advisors, thereby allowing them to work as a lawyer but not as a qualified attorney.

There is still a job market for foreing lawyers, you just have to widen your horizons and work a bit harder to find the job.


----------



## Publius (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you all for the information. 

To be more clear, I know it is unlikely that I could be an attorney in SA. I was wondering more along the lines of whether my skills as an attorney would give me any advantage in other, non-attorney jobs there, or if there are enough qualified job seekers in Cape Town that I would be unlikely to obtain any decent-paying job unless I was specifically qualified for it. 

I have no idea about the job market there, so forgive me if I sound clueless. Also, I am a white male, which seems to put me at a disadvantage. 

If I am not completely hopeless, perhaps someone could direct me to some of the more reputable job search boards or methods? 

Again, thank you all for your responses.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Publius said:


> Thank you all for the information.
> 
> To be more clear, I know it is unlikely that I could be an attorney in SA. I was wondering more along the lines of whether my skills as an attorney would give me any advantage in other, non-attorney jobs there, or if there are enough qualified job seekers in Cape Town that I would be unlikely to obtain any decent-paying job unless I was specifically qualified for it.
> 
> ...



Hi Publius,

I tried to post this earlier and I thought it went through, but I'm trying again!

When I was at University of Cape Town there were two foreign lawyers from the USA. I would e-mail UCT and ask if they have any openings. (If this is something you are interested in) Like others have said you won't be able to practice law, but that doesn't mean you can't be in the law field. As their are so many other avenues open.

Have you thought about coming to South Africa for a few months, and looking for a job? It's VERY hard to try and find work when you are outside of the country.

As far as good websites check out indeed.co.za


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

Publius said:


> I have no idea about the job market there, so forgive me if I sound clueless. Also, *I am a white male*, which seems to put me at a disadvantage.


Research the current laws, with the current BB BEE Act, the Employment Equity Act and Affirmitive Action, your chances are fairly minimal. 

Black Economic Empowerment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affirmative_action#Post-apartheid_Employment_Equity


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Publius said:


> Thank you all for the information.
> 
> To be more clear, I know it is unlikely that I could be an attorney in SA. I was wondering more along the lines of whether my skills as an attorney would give me any advantage in other, non-attorney jobs there, or if there are enough qualified job seekers in Cape Town that I would be unlikely to obtain any decent-paying job unless I was specifically qualified for it.
> 
> ...


I would also try some of the big law firms directly. They are always looking for good lawyers, whether foreign or locally qualified. They usually have a recruitment section on their websites so you can submit your CV directly to them. I can also recommend that you check the websites for the 4 big banks here (ABSA, Standard Bank, NedBank and FNB) they also have jobs for foreign qualified lawyers. If you focus on bigger companies or firms, the chances that they can assist with a corproate work permit is much greater.


----------



## hedgehog1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi. I think you have a great chance of getting into South Africa. I dont have any advice but know South Africa well, and as with most countries, if you have credentials that are sought after, there is always a job for you - which I believe you definitely have. 
Perhaps contact one of the agencies who'll give you a definite answer to put your mind at rest and also do all the red tape for you to get all the visa paperwork done, etc,.

Good luck and let us know when you arrive there


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm more technically inclined but Pnet.co.za is one of the stronger more reputable boards. It will give you a good idea of what's out there.


----------

